# I'm looking for a good reasonably priced dog trainer in birmingham



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know a good one?

I'm seriously tempted to use one as My efforts are failing.

Thanks in advance.:blush:


----------



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone?.....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know what county you would come under but this link from the KC website provides info on training classes who run training for 'Good Citizen Awards'

I used to attend classes when I lived in Herts & they were great & quite cheap as well.


----------



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in Birmingham west mids


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

COAPE Association of pet behaviourists and trainers CAPBT

For the nearest Behaviour practioner in your area CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers

For the Nearest Trainer and classes Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

That should find you are good accredited trainer or behavourist.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

The Guild Of Dog Trainers has a few trainers in midlands, I especially like rule 10 which protects any pet owner from any trainer who tries to practice beyond their knowledge and lead clients into never ending lessons lasting year in year out whilst pet owners pays all the time, link to their rules below, theres plenty of their trainers in midlands see their member list.

The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lois' owner said:


> Does anyone know a good one?
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to use one as My efforts are failing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.:blush:


Apologies if I have you mixed up, but I reccomended the CAPBT traineers and behaviourists, as I believe after using a Per Corrector on your Dog, she had a really fear responsive reaction to it and was terrified. The CAPBT traineers and Behaviourists do not use any aversive methods using any such tools, so thought under the circumstances of your dog and she is a nervous rescue their methods would be the safest.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> as I believe after using a Per Corrector on your Dog, she had a really fear responsive reaction to it and was terrified.
> ..
> The CAPBT traineers and Behaviourists do not use any aversive methods using any such tools, so thought under the circumstances of your dog and she is a nervous rescue their methods would be the safest.


The first issue is a reason for everyone to avoid aversive practices, by so called expert trainers.

Don't think you meant to put it quite so far though, whilst minimising use of aversives, some may need to be employed, after all some dogs find being leashed "aversive".


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> The first issue is a reason for everyone to avoid aversive practices, by so called expert trainers with nervous looking dogs.
> 
> Don't think you meant to put it quite so far though, whilst minimising use of aversives, some may need to be employed, after all some dogs find being leashed "aversive".


Thanks for pointing it out Rob, I did mean heavy duty aversives and tools that some trainers use, knowing CAPBT do not use these types of heavy duty aversives, I therefore thought it safest to ensure they were reccomended. Especially if Ive remembered correctly and a pet correcter has already caused a fearful response and she is a rescue.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Good spot, your wetware seems to be functioning well 
This is the thread you remembered - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/167172-i-bought-pet-corrector-im-worried-ive-scared-my-dog-much.html


----------



## thedogfather (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm a dog trainer based in Yardley. My initial consultation is free and training sessions are £20 each. If you still need help call me.

Regards

Mark


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I dont have a one size fits all approach to solving dog training & dog behaviour problems.


I never heard of this guy, so I am not biased, but the approach above is what pet owners should be looking for, what suits the individual dog is to that individual dogs benefit, not "it all has to be done this way or no way" stuff, usually followed by threats of curses if you don't.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thedogfather said:


> Hi, I'm a dog trainer based in Yardley. My initial consultation is free and training sessions are £20 each.
> If you still need help call me.
> Regards,
> -- Mark


if Ur name is Mark - then who's *Graeme*? 
on the *DogFather* website, the owner / operator is identified as Graeme AKA Graham Hall - "The Dogfather". 
Dog Training - How I Do It, the Dogfather, Northamptonshire - EXCERPT: 


> _ I'm Graeme Hall... MGoDT, independent professional dog trainer and dog behaviour expert based in Northamptonshire,
> covering the UK. As you have a right to expect, as a full time professional dog trainer I carry insurance that covers
> both of us comprehensively whilst you and/or your dog are with me.
> 
> ...


i checked - there's nothing in the 'Guild Rules' to limit or ban any specific tool or method. There's also nothing 
on the website spelling out what tools & techniques are in play - other than invoking *pack-leader* often. 
so do U or do U not use slip- AKA choke-chains, prong- AKA pinch-collars of any type, kennel- AKA slip-leads 
*other than* fat round gundog-style slip-leads, or any electronic collars? [this includes personal dogs, 
as well as clients' dogs].

EXCERPT - The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses - *emphasis added:*


> _ *16 - * Refund of part or all of membership fees in the event of *cancellation of membership is at the sole
> discretion of the Guild*, other than in the event of a member being unable to continue in practice as a result of incapacity,
> serious illness or death.
> *17* - The GoDT maintain the right to *withdraw membership at any time & without a reason being given.*
> In the event that your membership is revoked, *you are expected to return your certificate by first class post.* _


 - that means U have no recourse if U are tossed out without any explanation? :blink:

- in the 2nd instance, Rule #17 makes it obvious any certificate thru the Guild is not MINE at all; it's *theirs*. 
i only have it on loan. :huh: definitely not for me; if i've earned it & continue to earn CEDs, it's *mine.*


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> EXCERPT - DogFather website:
> 
> _I dont have a one size fits all approach to solving dog training & dog behaviour problems. _


this is a bit too all-inclusive for my peace of mind; i want to have some idea of what's on the menu, 
& what's off the list of possible ingredients. 


SleepyBones said:


> *emphasis added * -
> 
> I never heard of this guy, so I am not biased, but the approach above is what pet owners should be looking for,
> what suits the individual dog is to that individual dogs benefit, not "it all has to be done this way or no way" stuff,
> *usually followed by threats of curses* if you don't.


really? *Voo-doo curses or just plain garden-variety curses?*  Zombie curses, slow deaths, spontaneously 
bursting into flames & burning to death, becoming a mental-vegetable & regressing to infantile helplessness?...

i've never heard of this, it's an amazing concept.

OTOH i like to *know* what the trainer will do to & with my dog - not a vague hocus-pocus sales pitch, 
but what's on offer & which things are out of consideration altogether. Bear in mind, one flaming #$%*@! 
in Florida *bragged* about helicoptering dogs in the local paper, & will cheerfully demonstrate it 
on his OWN DOG - who's done nothing to deserve a correction at all.

so things like hang, kick, strike with a hand or an object [leash, etc], collar 'tugs' AKA jerks AKA corrections, 
helicopter, provoke, flood, confront, escalate, etc, are *all things i'd want to know are NOT in use*, as well as 
prong, choke, & other aversive collars, canned-sprays, citronella collars [anti-bark or other], & so on.

as a consumer, i want to know what ingredients will be allowed in the recipe. :001_smile: 'Anything that works' 
is not on my list of acceptable responses - JMO & IME.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

- West Midlands

Marie Miller	00130
Address: 61 Grange Rd, Longford, Coventry, CV6 6DB 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
Rally
Tellington Touch practitioner
Workshops ttouch & clicker
Behaviour on veterinary referal
Tel: 024 763 66090	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home Page
Mobile: 07774 220049

Adrienne McLeavy	00198
Address: Gable End, 47 Hawkes Mill Lane, Allesley, Coventry CV5 9FQ 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Clicker
KC Good Cits
Tel: 024 7633 6602	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07906 496926

Julia Smith	00710
Address: 103 Tanworth Lane, Shirley, Solihull, West Midlands B90 4DE 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Tel: 0121 744 3301	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: WaggingTails Dog and Puppy training
Mobile:

Carol Walker	00869
Address: 120 Meetinghouse Lane, Balsall Common, West Midlands CV7 7GE 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Tel: 01676 535104	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Lucy Daniels	01091
Address: 181 Solihull Road, Solihull, West Midlands, B90 3LQ 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Rally
Behaviour
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: DanielsDogs Professional Dog Training - Solihull
Mobile: 07931 887718

Jane E Page	01108
Address: 88 Holly Lane, Birmingham, West Midlands, B24 9JR 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Clicker
Tel: 0121 6811779	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07952 993948


----------



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies as you can see I don't work very fast, I have kinda ignored Lois' bad behaviour her lack of recall her and lack of overall attention putting it down as something I have to put uo with.

I was scared of the cost implications of dog trainers having been quoted over £300 so didn't want to be disappointed again.

lois has been acting quite dominant to other dogs lately and been a bit snappy at bitches in particular, and this was something I couldn't ignore worrying sh might hurt another dog was to big of a risk

I've got a trainer coming out for the next 4 weeks on Wednesday to help with her recall and over all obedience can't wait to get started!!!

Thanks for the addresses I used one of the names listed I will report if she is good or not lol

£25 an hour seemed reasonable to me one on one!!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have often spoken to Marie Miller and have done t-touch with Julia and could thoroughly recommend them both and of course both use kind reward based methods ... as I am sure the other apdt members do.


----------



## thedogfather (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
I train dogs in the Birmingham area. What seems to be the problem?


regards


Mark Astley


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I train dogs in the Birmingham area. What seems to be the problem?


I cant comment on who wrote what here but theres been some highly controversial old hat methods & controversial organisations promoted here lately maybe thats made some people cynical.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...e-apdt-loose-more-members.html?highlight=apdt

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/185094-dog-trainer-scotland-6.html


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thedogfather said:


> Hi,
> I train dogs in the Birmingham area. What seems to be the problem?
> 
> regards
> - Mark Astley


i've asked U this before, Mark - & got no answer. 
here's the website for the *DogFather dog training*. 
Dog Training - How I Do It, the Dogfather, Northamptonshire

The owner & sole trainer is listed as Graeme Hall. There's no mention of any staff. 
How do U have the same business name?... or if it isn't a business-name, why use it as a handle?

this is the article i find when i search using Ur name - 
Lola - the bed bug sniffing dog | Life & Style

this is the business mentioned in that article - 
Bed Bug Solutions Uk | Heat Treatment Uk | Bed Bug Dogs Uk | Trust K9 | Bed Bug Specialist Uk | Trust K9 | Bed Bug Solutions

bedbug detection with a dog trained for U may be entrepreneurial, but U didn't train the dog. She was sent 
to the USA for training & certification, via a 3rd-party. 
i could ride a horse trained for me, but if i did, i wouldn't say that i could train my next horse from foal to finish. 
Lola may be a brilliant sniffer-dog, but where is the website that explains Ur qualifications as a trainer, 
rather than a handler? i can't find one.

any help appreciated, 
- terry


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Dog Trainer Birmingham UK

This is a trainer based in Birmingham and called Mark Astley, the prices match. May be others though.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> Dog Trainer Birmingham UK
> 
> This is a trainer based in Birmingham and called Mark Astley, the prices match. May be others though.


ah! thanks for that :thumbsup: i couldn't find anything else. 
under 'about me' - 


> _ I am a qualified dog trainer qualified from the Steve Mann Alpha dog training school in Hatfield. _


the course listed on Mann's website is only 2-days: 
Alpha Dog Training School - Dog Trainer Courses

there is one bright note on the puppy-training page, which says Steve Mann is an APDT-uk member: 
Alpha Dog Training School - Puppy Group Classes and Home Visits 


> As Members of The Association of Pet Dog Trainers, The APDT, we are proud to use purely Kind, Fair,
> & Effective methods to help you train your puppy to be the dog you want to spend your life with.


here's Steve's listing from the APDT-uk roster - 


> Stephen Mann	00888
> Address: Glendee Kennels Dixons Hill Close, North Mymms, Herts, AL9 7EN
> Puppy
> Adult
> ...


there are only 6 trainers listed on the APDT-uk page for West Midlands [which includes Birmingham] - 
Mark Astley is not listed, so presumably he is not a member-trainer.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> ...the prices match.


the prices match what? :huh: i saw a link on the Astley-website page for prices, but did not open it. 
i'm not sure what those prices could or would match, tho. A bit confused...


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

phew, thought I'd really lost the plot myself for a second.

There are two posts by thedogfather, you must have missed the one with his prices. 

Free consultation, then £20 an hour, same as the website I linked.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> There are two posts by thedogfather, you must have missed the one with his prices.


hmy: i've gone blind, O-M-D... :blush: i'm *so* sorry. 
i missed post #11 entirely, i apologize - i have no idea how i missed it.

sorry for the trouble, 
- terry

_____________________________

E-T-A: 
i didn't miss it, i'd seen it & replied to it previously, way-back on the 4th of the month.

when a new-post brought me back to the thread, i didn't read the entire thread - & i'd forgotten about the prices. 
i *did* remember the handle, tho; evidently Mark Astley & Graeme Hall are entirely separate, Mark is just using Graeme's biz-name as a handle.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

zoeb87 said:


> i myself would recommend Down Means Down, Birmingham Based Specialist Dog Trainer offering training services throughout the west midlands there in birmingham and the guy knows his stuff


this thread 2 years old . hopefully OP sorted


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

zoeb87 said:


> i myself would recommend _Down Means Down, Birmingham-Based Specialist Dog Trainer... _


"Down Means Down" sounds very-oddly similar to Sit Means S*it, a USA-based franchise company
whose franchisees use electronic devices worn by the dog, with a remote to add a stimulus
to the dog's skin / underlying tissues. :huh:

Also, the dog-logo *with Wi-Fi like radiating impulses that resemble sonar-waves* implies radiofrequency.


----------

